# Explain this picture, please.



## derekleffew (Sep 18, 2021)

Ex-NBA star Tyson Chandler and his wife, Kimberly Chandler...at Coachella in 2016.







Somebody has a thing against neutrals?


----------



## RonHebbard (Sep 19, 2021)

derekleffew said:


> Ex-NBA star Tyson Chandler and his wife, Kimberly Chandler...at Coachella in 2016.
> View attachment 22268
> 
> View attachment 22269
> ...


And it appears to be ground-lifted / non-grounded as well. Possibly it's feeding Delta into an isolation / step-down transformer? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Sep 19, 2021)

"Separately derived service."


----------



## JonCarter (Sep 19, 2021)

If that's the input and it's delta, what is the N there for? If that's the output (120-208 3 phase), that N better be tied to something, somewhere. Building steel, maybe? (Oh, well, what the H. Yeah, it should be, but just let it float)


----------



## tjrobb (Sep 22, 2021)

You can float delta inlet IF the case has strong grounding. This is SOP for commercial 480:120 step-down transformers. These might be that flavor, the convention center here has two 300kVA transformers as the place was built with 480V shore power. No neutral is needed for them.


----------



## JonCarter (Sep 22, 2021)

The delta primary can float if there's ground fault detection on it, or maybe the B phase is grounded someplace else,; that's the building's issue anyway. But the Y secondary is an SDS and must be grounded somehow.


----------



## RonaldBeal (Oct 1, 2021)

This is a standard cat power 3 phase 480-> 208/120 step down transformer from the generators.
Input is ground and 3 phases.
Neutral is derived from a center tap coil within the transformer, and is bonded to ground (iirc)
(Separately derived system)
The only problem in the pic is the fact they are using the white color coded camloc for ground. 
Cat, Agreko, Saunders, and SES power all use this set up for generator step down transformers.


https://www.motionlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/Transformer-Guide.pdf










Separately Derived Systems





iaeimagazine.org


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 1, 2021)

RonaldBeal said:


> The only problem in the pic is the fact they are using the white color coded camloc for ground.


And there-in lies the rub.


RonaldBeal said:


> Cat, Agreko, Saunders, and SES power all use this set up for generator step down transformers.


And at least one of those companies uses all black Cam-Lok s. They think phase tape is cheap.
Also if carrying 480V, shouldn't the Cam-Lok s be Orange, Brown, and Yellow? 
I admit I have been doing this since before camloks and have never seen those colors in the wild.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Oct 1, 2021)

As others have stated, this looks like a primary delta feed with ground, but using a white color-coded cable as the equipment grounding conductor. The NEC has specific rules for color-coding on grounded (neutral) and grounding conductors. This installation violates those rules.

ST


----------



## RonaldBeal (Oct 1, 2021)

derekleffew said:


> Also if carrying 480V, shouldn't the Cam-Lok s be Orange, Brown, and Yellow?
> I admit I have been doing this since before camloks and have never seen those colors in the wild.


The National Electric Code (NEC) specifies that the colors green and white/grey must be used for ‘equipment grounding conductor’ and ‘neutral (grounded)’ respectively, as stated in NEC articles 250.119 and 200.6. These are the only two colors that the NEC specifies for general power distribution
The black/red/blue vs brown/orange/yellow are conventions but not requirements.
(Unless it has changed very recently)


----------



## RonaldBeal (Oct 1, 2021)

Additionally, 250.119 (A) (3) allows "Marking the exposed insulation with green tape or
green adhesive labels"

So I believe they could green tape the white cams and would be compliant


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 1, 2021)

RonaldBeal said:


> So I believe they could green tape the white cams and would be compliant


I agree. But had they done that, I wouldn't have asked the question.
I do enjoy that the transformer has both M & F green Cam-Loks. I don't think they do that when neutrals are used though.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 1, 2021)

derekleffew said:


> I agree. But had they done that, I wouldn't have asked the question.
> I do enjoy that the transformer has *both M & F green Cam-Loks.* I don't think they do that when neutrals are used though.


Possibly to accommodate users who stock reversed sex neutrals and grounds (which is common up here north of lil' Donnie's walls). 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 4, 2021)

It's really hard to find women over about 5'11"?


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 4, 2021)

Jay Ashworth said:


> It's really hard to find women over about 5'11"?


 *@Jay Ashworth * Agreed; perhaps you meant: It's really hard when you find Amazons over 5' 11"? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## tjrobb (Oct 8, 2021)

Then there's the nutty places that use Brown, Purple, Yellow for 480Y277. (So the Orange isn't thought to be a wild-leg B phase running 208V to ground).


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 8, 2021)

tjrobb said:


> Then there's the nutty places that use Brown, Purple, Yellow for 480Y277.


Where do they get purple cam-lok s?


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 9, 2021)

derekleffew said:


> Where do they get purple cam-lok s?
> View attachment 22301


Possibly they 3D Print their own? I've heard their green and yellow polka dot isolated grounds have to be seen to be believed. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## tjrobb (Oct 11, 2021)

RonHebbard said:


> Possibly they 3D Print their own? I've heard their green and yellow polka dot isolated grounds have to be seen to be believed.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



I was thinking building wiring. I'd guess they'd just use BOY for cams.


----------

